# DTS Interactive vs. Dolby Digital Live



## Cpetrie

I have this soundcard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271001&Tpk=HT OMEGA striker

And this home theater system: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882676051

Under the software for my soundcard I have the option to choose, for my S/PDIF Output, either DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live. What is my S/PDIF Output? What is the difference between those two choices? Also, if it's possible to determine, which one would be better?


----------



## dark666apoc

i personally like dts better sdif is waht you chose for it to be so you can run it to send out a dts signal or a dolby digital your receiver needs to be able to decode the signal for it to be true dts or dolby digital


----------



## Beyond

Dolby Digital Live generally produces a much larger sound, albeit giving up a concentrated sound.  The "Live" sound is just that--larger--BUT, you give up what you'll see from studio sound.   Dave Matthews Bands' albums are easy to see this in, live vs. studio recordings. 

This all depends on your gear by the way.  With sub par gear, the sounds I'm describing won't be... noticeable.


----------

